# White fuzzy growth



## PlantMauller (Oct 15, 2007)

I have some moss attached to a piece of driftwood. I'm starting to notice some white fuzzy growth on the moss and driftwood. I've attached pictures. I hope they are clear enough. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

PlantMauller said:


> I have some moss attached to a piece of driftwood. I'm starting to notice some white fuzzy growth on the moss and driftwood. I've attached pictures. I hope they are clear enough. Anyone know what this is?


If it started out on the driftwood, it could be fungus. Usually, though not always, I find that when I get an algae infestation, it starts from the plants and works its way to the driftwood instead of the other way around. Where did you get the driftwood from?? That fungus should not hurt anything unless you put in sick fish with cuts or scrapes. You can either remove the driftwood with the moss, boil the driftwood to disinfect it, and put it back, or let nature take its course. I had this happen in my 40 gallon unplanted tank one time and it just went away on its own. As your tank matures, it may go away on its own, but things may get worse before they get better and if the growth becomes too heavy, I would probably remove the driftwood. If it grows too quickly and your tank is not mature enough to handle this it may cause problems. Smell the water and if it gets too smelly, you may want to do a water change. Fungus happens in nature when things rot. Driftwood naturally rots, so fungus would be attracted to the driftwood, but if something rots at an accelerated rate, your tank is not mature enough to handle this, and you are not doing water changes just until you get a handle on the issue, it could cause problems.


----------



## Dr. Demento (Jul 26, 2007)

My first thought was a lichen, but I didn't think they grow underwater. How long has the driftwood been there? Could have hitched a ride and you didn't notice.

I'm not a botanist, so for all I know, it's snail poop!! Gold snail poop - dude, you have the snail that laid the golden poop!! You're a millionaire!! Congrats.

No really, you are!rayer:


----------

